# Show in Raleigh, NC



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I am, but I am only taking my borzoi. Kaden will be in tennessee and Brian doesn't have enough hair yet, there is usually a really big turnout though! 
Im looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

I am planning to go but don't know which day. I think it will be fun watching. Are you going to be there all week? If so maybe we can meet up.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

probally just on the weekend friday saturday and sunday.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

What is the show? Sorry if that's a dumb question.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Buck,
Will Candace be back in time for those shows? Your puppy is sure cute!!!


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks Tintlet! As far as I know, I think she is maybe taking Magellan.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Olie said:


> What is the show? Sorry if that's a dumb question.


It is the Tarheel Cluster that is held at the fairgrounds in Raleigh. Go to info dog and it will tell you all about the show and the show dates. I have never been before but they say it is a pretty big show. I think it will interesting, lots of fun to watch and hopefully get to meet some poodle people. They also hold it again there in September.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I hope to go since it's only 45 minutes from me, but I won't be showing. Shopping and watching for me! BUT, if someone is going to show and needs some help, I'd be glad to pitch in


----------

